# Failures, help msg.



## giggler (May 6, 2012)

I still think this board needs a heading to post Failures..and get comments..

I tried to make a Supper last night.. and it was awful!..

where do I post for Help Me?!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Zhizara (May 6, 2012)

Post under the heading of the dish you tried to make.  Was is a steak?  Was it a casserole?, etc.  Be sure to include the recipe; it helps us to help you.


----------

